# Possible Trades moving up in the draft??



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been looking around on google for weeks. It seems the wolves are interested in two players, Victor Oladipo and Shabazz Muhammad (sp?). Anyway here is an article I found interesting.

http://www.csnwashington.com/basket...lk/could-oladipo-net-wizards-derrick-williams

Also I recall Victor Oladipo's agents saying Flip couldn't speak to Victor unless there was a possibility of us being in the top 5 of the draft. Since then we have talked to Oladipo. Flip made a trip down to Washington D.C. to speak with him and maybe speak with Wizards management?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd like to see Rubio paired up with Shabazz. I think that could be fun.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I could definitely see Oladip fitting in well with the T Wolves, but I wonder if they would be better off sticking where they are and snagging Shabazz or whoever falls. That being said, if the option is to pair Derrick Williams and your pick to get Oladipo or draft KCP 9th overall like DraftExpress predicts I'd make that move for Oladipo in the blink of an eye.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228361/Wolves-Trying-To-Move-Up-To-Select-Victor-Oladipo 

Now it seems we are offering both of the first round picks and Derrick Williams. Considering this draft isn't very loaded with great prospects. I wouldn't mind all too much. I would really want either ben mclemour (sp?) or Victor Oladipo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm glad you mentioned Ben McLemore. If they are trading up expecting to get their choice of those two players, I think McLemore is the better fit next to Rubio in that backcourt. It would remind me a great deal of John Wall and Bradley Beal in Washington. That would give Minnesota, Golden State, Philadelphia, and Washington the best young backcourts in the league.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah it seems Ben Mclemour has dropped off quite a bit since the beginning of the combine while Oladipo has risen. So as long as its those two players I don't really care.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

With the position the Wolves are in, either of the two shooting guard would fit well. Oladipo is going to play better defense and do a better job of slashing into the paint, but McLemore is the better shooter of the two and likely has the higher ceiling long-term.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Definitely a few possibilities for the Wolves, but from the sounds of things the owner is not looking to deal Williams which would mean keeping the #9 and ending up with KCP.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah I also heard how the bulls may be willing to give up Luol deng to get the wizards number 3 pick. If that is the case there is no way we can top that. Also the magic are starting to become HUGE fans of Oladipo, so most likely if we do move up it'll probably be for Ben. That seems more and more likely by the day. IF we even trade Williams which I heard what you said from the owner about most likely not giving him up. But that is the owner and not Flip.


----------

